# My Clyde, Eve *PICS*



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

She's beautiful! I love Clyde's! 

In British Columbia, we have a group of ladies who ride Clyde's. They are called the Canadian Clyde Ride.





 


I love the last picture! You're doing a great job with her


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

she's beautiful! Go Draft X's! My mare is 3/4 TB 1/4 Shire


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

she is such a beautiful girl. i love her color and congrats on such a wonderful job!


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

She has the same name as my horse =]
She has a beautiful floating trot, just like my girl.


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

shes gorgeous! great work you've done with her! I bet she'll develop into the most wonderful horse.


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

wow. i love him! his soooooo cute! ive always wanted a clydie aswell.  love him. looks like his going better than most horses.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Thank you all so much for the replies! I'll post more recent pictures of her later tonight after work! And thanks for the video MIEventer, it was wonderful! I do plan to ride and not drive Eve, although both might be in her future! I was thinking of teaching her to jump as a 6 year old, but after watching her develope, I think I might have a dressage prospect on my hands! So far I've sat on her a couple times, but just in the pasture and giving her scritches to make me being up there a fun thing thus far! I plan to take things slow and easy with her...took forever to build that trust and I don't want to move too fast in her training to jeopardise that!

Thanks again for the nice comments everyone!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awww, what a beauty! She has an adorable face.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

That's a very pretty cross. It's weird... in some pictures she more resembles a TB, and in others, more a Clyde. Very neat! Sleak, Smooth, Hardy, and Built.


----------



## Hagane (May 17, 2009)

Wow she looks so pretty - just like some "mini-shire", and her head.. beautiful


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She sure is a pretty little girl! Kudos to you for doing such a good job with her!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Thanks again everyone! I think she'll mature more solid, like the Clyde, but hopefully with a little retained agility from the TB! For now, it's the waiting game!

Found some more recent pictures, these first ones are from teaching her to lunge, just walking, last winter!


















Tacked up 









First time "on" her with tack! Just sat on her and got off though!









I was SO excited!


















My ACTUAL first time sitting on Eve...out in the pasture and scratching her neck! She LOVED it!


Confo-ish shot? What do you think?


















Head shot 









Thanks for reading and replying! I love my girl to pieces...plan to start doing some long rein work and see about possiblt driving her too! Found a video of me bridling her!


And some quiet lunge work...


That's all for now! I'll keep updating this post as I get more footage!


----------



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow - what a small world!!! I just recently got a full Shire yearling colt a few weeks ago, and he came from the same ranch that you got your darling Eve from. 

She looks like a real jem - I'd love to see how she looks when she's all shed out!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Did you?! :shock: That's awesome! The lady had quite a few shire foals when I went to see Eve (her original name was Josie), I've probably got your boy in the background of some of my shots of her that day! She said most of her sales go out west, but wow! I never thought I'd meet a fellow buyer online! So where are some pics of the new guy? 

Eve's about half shed out now...no more mamoth hair, but still fairly shaggy! She won't be finished until at least mid-June...but I'll be sure to keep everyone updated!


----------



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

That is so cool! We got him [TJ] at the end of April from a woman who had purchased him and a few other horses from that ranch in October - he's a 2007 baby. He has travelled a LOOOONG way to get to me - from Manitoba to Maple Ridge, and then down to Vancouver and over to Galiano Island. He is the most darling thing, and growing like a weed right now!! 
These pictures are from yesterday - he's pretty much completely shed out and looking better every day!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

WOW did he get BIG!!! I have some pictures, but I don't recognize him from them...he must've gotten lighter with age.

Video of them eating the quad:


Pics:









I almost wanted this little guy instead...4 white stockings, big blaze, and blue eyes...temperment to die for too! So curious!


















OH hahahaha and I have to share this...on the trailer ride bringing Eve home, about halfway we heard a HUGE thunk and then metal dragging. My best friend behind the wheel slowed and stopped as fast as she safely could and we realised that Eve was just fine, standing calm and eating some hay...the MUFFLER fell off! But it was dragging so us farm chicks had to crank on it until it completely came off!


















We had to use the barn alley as a chute to load her and as soon as I tied her and closed the doors, the whole rig, truck and trailer started rocking...I was like :shock: STOP IT!!! She managed to end up laying down normally but she was under the divider kinda...cut the lead she was tied with and she got up fine, little scratch on her face but no damage. The rest of the drive, incuding the muffler part went flawless! I think in her mind she knew she did it to herself...had nothing to do with me or the trailer, she loads fine still and now ties like a dream! LOL silly ponies have to figure it out for themselves sometimes!


----------



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

Hmm...I don't recognise him from the video or pics, but I'm sure he was a much different colour back then. Ohmygosh, they're all so CUTE! I love the gray one in the video *drool*

Oh wow! That little guy in the pictures is to DIE FOR! I don't know why, but I've always found blue eyes so adorable. 

Ahahaha, that would have given me a heart attack! I'm glad it was just the muffler - and LOVE the picture. Farm chicks know how to get out of anything. So resourceful. :wink:

Isn't that just the truth? When I was picking up my Arabian mare from Ladner last spring, she made the BIGGEST fuss about loading. All three of us tried, but nope, she just wasn't going to stand for it. It took over 45 minutes, and by the time she finally realised that she was the one doing it to herself and let us load her into the trailer, she was DRIPPING in sweat and covered in foam. We haven't had any trouble loading her since, LOL. Such a drama queen. :lol:


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

No, he couldn't have been one of those youngsters because then he'd only be a yearling now...he must've been born and sold the year before. Especially if you didn't buy him from the lady in MB herself. Oh well, I'm sure he was just as adorable as these were! Still neat they came from the same place!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

I tried to get some new conformation shots, but Eve doesn't quite understand what standing SQUARE means! LOL




































Tied to the patience post (old tree)


















She's had a couple weeks off due to windy/rainy weather this spring so today she was a right COW! LOL my own fault, but she's become insanely herd sour lately...I tried hand grazing her in the front yard and she was more concerned about where the other horses were as opposed to where I was, which was nearly underneath her! We did alot of lead work and ended on a good note, and I gave her a night alone in the paddock to cool her jets before working with her again today, which went MUCH better! But lastnight she was MAD when I didn't turn her out with the rest of the herd! Made for some AWESOME action shots!








































































And my favorite pic from yesterday!


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

What a beauty!! Aren't you lucky?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She is stunning! And so leggy. She is gonna be a tall girl when she's thru growing. Thank you so much for sharing the pix and keep them coming. 

And MIEventer, that was a great video but they might want to check their facts........... "towering over 7 ft". Isn't that 21 hands? LOL.

I do love to watch those big horses lope. It is such a majestic and beautiful sight and feels like you are really flying. I had never had that feeling until I started riding John and I don't know if it is possible to have "that" feeling on a standard size horse.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow she is beautiful  congrats on the big horse.
She's looking very good. Are you going to ride her in pleasure or something??


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Eve is definitely going to be a big girl! Her dam was a 17.1hh Clyde and her sire a 16.3hh Thoroughbred, so I expect her to mature to at LEAST 16.2hh but with some width to her as well! 

To start her training will just be western in a simple O-ring snaffle, as a 4 year old I'd like to ride her english and was hoping to teach her to jump as a 6 year old...but as she grows and finds where her feet are, I'm seeing dressage in her future! I didn't buy the discipline, I bought the horse, so whatever she excels at is what we'll be doing! If she takes to barrels, so be it! LOL I enjoy most styles of riding so it's really up to her...I need her enjoying her work for me to enjoy working her!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Beautiful! You've done an excellent job!


----------

